# MKII Meet in West London



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It will be a mid week meet, nothing plan'd - just a chat and maybe a crawl in traffic. so whos up for it?


----------



## TTQS2005 (Mar 22, 2006)

me ....


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Me 2!


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Me 3


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

me 4 if I can get back from work in time!

Are any of you going to the EvenTT07?


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

May be able to make it.. depending on time & venue...


----------



## TTQS2005 (Mar 22, 2006)

ChrisB72 said:


> Are any of you going to the EvenTT07?


I am.

Rogerio


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTQS2005 said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> > Are any of you going to the EvenTT07?
> ...


Hi Rogerio

I got your PM.

Let me know if you think you're going to be up early enough for the cruise :wink:

Hope the weather improves or you'll be wishing you had a coupe?!! :wink:


----------



## TTQS2005 (Mar 22, 2006)

Just read in the manual that in torrential rain, water may filter through! I guess i will have my raincoat permanently in the car !! and a couple of sachets of vitamin C !! hahahahhahahah.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Why only MK2s, Tosh? Us poor old MK1 owners might like to come and drool over you new babies...


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

phodge said:


> Why only MK2s, Tosh? Us poor old MK1 owners might like to come and drool over you new babies...


I don't see why this should only be MKII's , I thought we were one big happy TT family round here?! :lol: :wink:

No drooling on my clean paint work though! :lol: :lol:


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

ChrisB72 said:


> me 4 if I can get back from work in time!
> 
> Are any of you going to the EvenTT07?


I'll be there.


----------



## TTQS2005 (Mar 22, 2006)

Of course all are welcome, I am sure Tosh's title has a typo and he meant MKI(I) Meeting in West London.

Rogerio


----------



## RichardM (Apr 18, 2007)

Where is this going to be? Are BWM drivers welcome? (I have seen the error of my ways and have a TTC on order - honest!)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

A4 Great West Road - Gillette corner/Audi West London.


----------



## TTQS2005 (Mar 22, 2006)

when/what time?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> A4 Great West Road - Gillette corner/Audi West London.


Maybe meet in Homebase carpark? (next to West London Audi)

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&hl=en ... iwloc=addr

When and what time tho Tosh?

For anyone wanting to cruise up to EvenTT07......

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=88754


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Depending on date & time - I'd like to attend.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

We seem to have a few takers for a West London meet, so it's just over to you Tosh to give us the day and time :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its going to be hard for me to do this coming week Tuesday evening is a maybe. I can do the following week but if you guys want to meet up this week feel free to use my thread.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Its going to be hard for me to do this coming week Tuesday evening is a maybe. I can do the following week but if you guys want to meet up this week feel free to use my thread.


Weather is crap at the moment.....why don't we wait until next week?


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

If it's next week (Grand Prix week) then I'm over and staying not too far away so I'd be interested in meeting up if I'm allowed!! 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Why isn't this in the Events room? :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Why isn't this in the Events room? :?


It is pretty obvious Paul from the title of the thread. Us underclass are not invited :evil:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

:lol: Chill, it started off with it going to be just me and TTQS2005 going for a beer, but I thought i'd see if anyone else wanted to go or meet up!

If you want to come, come.

But ORIGINALLY i was looking to see if i could get MKIIers to go-to a meet based on a previous thread that none of us goto them. I saw no point posting it in the event section if no ones looks in it

However my good none colour, sex, age, religion or car version intentions seem to have been lost in the detail.


----------



## TTQS2005 (Mar 22, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Why isn't this in the Events room? :?
> ...


Guys.... Tosh and I were just going to go for a beer....



TTQS2005 said:


> Of course all are welcome, I am sure Tosh's title has a typo and he meant MKI(I) Meeting in West London.
> 
> Rogerio


All are more than welcome.... Please.....



ChrisB72 said:


> Maybe meet in Homebase carpark? (next to West London Audi)
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&hl=en ... iwloc=addr


*
12 July, 8pm?
Location as above?*

Rogerio


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> :lol: Chill, it started off with it going to be just me and TTQS2005 going for a beer, but I thought i'd see if anyone else wanted to go or meet up!
> 
> If you want to come, come.
> 
> ...


I was only messing Tosh...but I forgot a winking smiley - sorry 

No offence meant


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I laughed :wink: , but fore saw other complaints forth coming, hence i explained the why's and what's. As with the engine debate, the version one seems to be covered in the same prickly thorns and its not something i want to fight over - unless rebels around.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Tosh - my comments deliberately worded to be controversial.

At the end of the day it would be nice to see some mk2s


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

I'll make a not of the date and hopefully I'll be able to make it.

Any West Londoners joining me on Sunday before I change my route to meet up with the LEEKer's?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I cant make the 12th, but feel free if you guys all can.

3rd or 4th are good for me. The following week 10,11 but i wont have my car, rather a crappy A3.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I cant make the 12th, but feel free if you guys all can.
> 
> 3rd or 4th are good for me. The following week 10,11 but i wont have my car, rather a crappy A3.


I shouldn't have problems with any dates in particular, so you guys agree on what suit you best and I will put that in my calendar.

What's happening to your TT? I can see you will have lots of fun with the A3...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Long story - im hoping for a happy ending.

I dont want to scare off newbies.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

4th or 11th then?


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

I'd say the 11th as i'm away next week...


----------



## TTQS2005 (Mar 22, 2006)

either for me.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

11th July. Homebase car park next to Audi West london 20:00hrs.
See you there if you want to come.

PS im not washing the car for no one, so dont expect it to be clean.


----------



## TTQS2005 (Mar 22, 2006)

fine with me.

Certainly not washing my car with free wash everyday going on.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I'll be there. Not washing mine either...


----------



## TTQS2005 (Mar 22, 2006)

tehdarkstar said:


> I'll be there. Not washing mine either...


Just dont bring that feroucious looking fluffy white thingy.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

TTQS2005 said:


> tehdarkstar said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there. Not washing mine either...
> ...


What do you mean??? That's me!


----------



## mokoujan (Jul 17, 2006)

As its only 1 mile away or so from home, guess I can drag myself down there too 

I'll give mine a full valet

11th July 8pm at homebase, see you there


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Could i leave mine at yours then and you could clean it up for me?


----------



## mokoujan (Jul 17, 2006)

Said that I would give mine a full valet, but didnt say I was going to do it


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Not sure if I can make it on the 11th guys!

Will you let me know if you make this a regular thing as Homebase is literally 1 mile from my house!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I can make the 10th so if everyone else can im happy to have it on tuesday instead.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I can make the 10th so if everyone else can im happy to have it on tuesday instead.


I'm afraid I can't on the 10th... I can every other thay that week, though.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So, erm where is this again? Oh, and the time? What was the date again too? Not that I'm thinking of spying or gate crashing :lol: :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

For u it was yesterday, everyone else its Wednesday @ 8pm


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Bump.

Start polishing poser's. I've not got my TT this week but I'm still coming in the blue thing.
Meeting at the top-end of the car park overlooking Audi West London.


----------



## kulster (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks like I'll be able to make it tomorrow. Be gentle with me....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Reminder

*8pm Home Base Car Park, Bottom end nearest Audi West London*

TTQS2005
tehdarkstar
Johnnywb
ChrisB72
sandhua1978 - Washing his hair.  
RichardM - Asbo curfew :wink: 
marcusgilbert 
mokoujan
kulster
generaljim

I'll be the one with out a TT :roll:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&hl=en ... iwloc=addr


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Damn!

Completely slipped my mind!  Sorry fellas not around tonight as work is quite busy at the mo!

Have fun.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Be sure someone brings a camera :!:

Pics are expected from those of us who are not able to come..... :wink:

Have fun [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## generaljim (Jun 25, 2007)

Room for one more ?? Would like to gaze at some MkII's


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Feel free.


----------



## RichardM (Apr 18, 2007)

I could have made last week but not this week sorry. Will hopefully make the next one!


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

I'll be there in the dirty one :?


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

I'll be in Manhattan this saturday - anyone want a meet in the audi Forum? :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sure i'll order a ticket and meet you 10am.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

How did the meet go? Any piccies? Were you all miserable?  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Good to meet all you guys, I can honestly say the MKIIers are not like the MKIers at all. Not a clean car in sight tonight!

Cleanest car was a MKI TTR
Dirtiest - im too polite to say.

Was good to see so many MKIIs together. Im sure we can get a few more for next time.

O and not a camera to share between us!!!
I'll bring mine next time - might even bring the car too.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Pah, so no piccie Toshy! That is most unlike you to not turn up without a camera . Didn't any of you have a single mobile phone with a camera attached to it take any snapety snappies? :-*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Does someone want to do a small write-up for absoluTTe  We can use "MK2 library pics" if no-one took a camera :? :roll: :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Can do else, we are planning another one in about 4-8 weeks - might even clean the cars this time and take some photos. 

Ace Cafe got a mention - so lots of peeps could come along.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Can do else, we are planning another one in about 4-8 weeks - might even clean the cars this time and take some photos.
> 
> Ace Cafe got a mention - so lots of peeps could come along.


Cool... let's do the MK2 MK2 meet then :roll: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Tosh, bring your family along in your Mk2 to the Ace .


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Wish I coulda been there, but.. it was wifey's birthday and if I'd gone I would of been locked out the house for the night :? The TT is far too cramped for an all night long kip :lol:


----------



## TTQS2005 (Mar 22, 2006)

Great to meet you guys yesterday! 

Takes this to a whole new dimension! :roll:


----------



## mokoujan (Jul 17, 2006)

My car was clean :?

Good to meet you all guys


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

:lol:

Ok, you had washed yours.
Was a nice black TTR with RS4s getting collected this morning in MY car parking spot you pinched last night!!!

Tints looked good.
Johnnywb Sat nav was very good too. The sound was great. I think we all agreed the BOSE setup was cracking in the TTs even though you dont get the boom boom boom.

I'll look to arrange another one soon.


----------



## kulster (Jun 19, 2007)

It was great meeting you guys last night.

But having seen some more beautiful cars now I'm getting even more impatient waiting for mine. :?

Good call about having the next meet at a pub [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

We didnt put you off or make you want to change those options did we?


----------



## kulster (Jun 19, 2007)

Every time I see the Ice Blue in the flesh I remember why I like it sooo much, especially with a dark exterior colour. 8) But given time away from the car I start to doubt it....

I'm still tempted by the MR but would only consider it if the car also sat a little lower like with the sports suspension, speaking of which I'm waiting to hear form my dealer whether we can still add this to our spec, since we were due to be confirmed this week.


----------



## generaljim (Jun 25, 2007)

Great to meet you guys and see a few more MKII's in the flesh. Has given me doubts about my order though !!!


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

generaljim said:


> Great to meet you guys and see a few more MKII's in the flesh. Has given me doubts about my order though !!!


Hmm, I'm guessing after 1 night with Toshiba, you now want the 3.2 V ? :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I said nothing!


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

It was good to meet you guys indeed. Nice to see that I'm not the only one who doesn't clean the car!


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Ok Ok, i claim the prize for the dirtiest car there! It's clean today though and i would have had it clean had i not been flat hunting. honest. No, really!

Good to meet you all, hopefully we can entice a few more along next time too!

Had fun today chasing my boss around the back lanes of Surrey, 3.2 TT vs 330i BMW, lots of fun, TT sounds better though! :wink:


----------

